# Roo



## JBun (Jan 12, 2013)

I got Roo from a friend that was trying to find a new home for him. When I saw him, all he wanted to do was just sit and snuggle in my lap. Now how could I not love that! He was the runt of the litter and half the size of his siblings. He was so tiny and fragile when I first brought him home that I was afraid I would break him or something. He was just sooo tiny, even at 8 weeks old. His new bunny brother was one of my older bunnies, Riley. They got along really well, and Riley kept Roo VERY clean with his constant grooming. Too clean, as Roo started losing fur around his eye from all the grooming. But Roo didn't mind as he loves pets and grooming. Roo ate lots of food, got a big belly, and grew really fast. Now, he's nearly as big as his adopted siblings that are more than a month older than him. You would never even know he was the runt of the litter. He loves to run around and play, but loves to be cuddled and petted most of all.
Edited to add: By the way, Roo is now a girl, and is nearly full grown and a whopping 2.5 lbs. She and Libby are best buddies. Libby loves to groom Roo, and Roo loves to be groomed. Perfect match.


----------

